
A Cypherpunk's Manifesto (1993) - jstanley
https://w2.eff.org/Privacy/Crypto/Crypto_misc/cypherpunk.manifesto
======
statoshi
On a related note, I wrote a history of the Cypherpunks in relation to the
evolution of cryptocurrencies: [http://www.coindesk.com/the-rise-of-the-
cypherpunks/](http://www.coindesk.com/the-rise-of-the-cypherpunks/)

~~~
DennisP
That's excellent.

To add to that, ring signatures and zksnarks are coming to the next major
Ethereum release, implemented as smart contracts.

------
bradycoye
[https://z.cash/](https://z.cash/)

------
emmelaich
One of the early cypherpunks is on my list as the probably Satoshi.

Don't know which one though :-)

------
kordless
I wonder if most cypherpunks accept determinism as a truth? I only ask this
given the security required for privacy must be proved to be deterministic in
nature, at least in this reality.

------
mirimir
Also see [https://anarplex.net/](https://anarplex.net/) aka
y5fmhyqdr6r7ddws.onion

